# PR for B.Com and MBA



## kk27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am an IT professional with 5 years of experience. I have got my skill assessment done by ACS but I am lacking behind in achieving 7 in each band of IELTS (attempted 5 times ). My points are as below:

1) Age - 30
2) Education - Bachelors in Engineering (15)
3) Experience - 5

Therefore, I am lacking 10 points.

Now, due to several unsuccessful attempts of IELTS, I am thinking to take help of my fiance. 

She is Bachelor's in Commerce (Honours) from Delhi University, India and have completed her MBA in Finance from (Madurai Kamaraj University, Tamil Nadu, India). Luckily, she got straight 7 in each section of IELTS (General Training) in her first attempt. Also, she is having around 3 years of experience as a Tax consultant in one of the Big four companies but that doesn't suffice for Tax Accountant (because Australian Tax is mandate for this category)

Would it be possible to file her nomination in any other category on the basis of her educational qualification and if yes, then which category would be best from below ?

1) ACCOUNTANT GENERAL (221111)
2) MANAGEMENT ACCOUNTANT (221112)
3) FINANCE MANAGER (132211)


Below are the points which we think, we will get if we file her application and club mine as a partner.

1) Age - 30
2) Education - Bachelors in Commerce + MBA in Finance (15) --- Please confirm if this qualification is relevant.
3) 7 in IELTS (General Training) - 10
4) Partner's occupation on SOL - 5 (for me)

So that makes out to be 60. Will our file be considered to get an invite without her experience while filing EOI ?

Please suggest what would be the best approach.

Thanks all in advance!!

Regards
KK27


----------



## kk27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,

Could anyone please shed some light here?


Thanks,
KK27


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

kk27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an IT professional with 5 years of experience. I have got my skill assessment done by ACS but I am lacking behind in achieving 7 in each band of IELTS (attempted 5 times ). My points are as below:
> 
> ...


Hello KK.

First of all you will need to get her assesment done for the accountant occupation from ICAA/CPA/IPA. For that she needs to reattempt IELTS Academic module and score 7 in each band.

Once she has got positive assesment, either you or she can claim 5 additional points for spouse. 

Experience is not a mandatory requirement for accounting occupations.

Hope it helps


----------



## kk27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Babajani,

Thanks for the revert. Is IELTS (General Training) is not recognized by any of the assessment body ICAA/CPA/IPA ?

Also, that means B.Com and MBA graduates are entitled to apply for accountant occupations and will get 15 points ?

Please confirm these two points. That will surely help me in planning further.


Thanks,
KK27


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

kk27 said:


> Hi Babajani,
> 
> Thanks for the revert. Is IELTS (General Training) is not recognized by any of the assessment body ICAA/CPA/IPA ?
> 
> ...


Hello Dear

Ielts general training is not accepted by any of the assessing body. She has to take IELTS Academic.

Yes I believe both of your degrees combined will be equal to an Australia Bachelor Degree.(4 years post secondary education is equal to bachelors ).

Just make sure she has covered the syllabus for the accountant occupation during her studies.Visit the following link to get more info about the assesment criteria.

CPA Australia - Criteria and requirements

Regards


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

There is one simple way through. 
You give PTE Academic and can easily score equivalent to IELTS 7 Bands.
Book the test in 3 days and get the result next day.

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> There is one simple way through.
> You give PTE Academic and can easily score equivalent to IELTS 7 Bands.
> Book the test in 3 days and get the result next day.
> 
> ...


 Not for skills assessment you cant. Are you the marketing manager for PTE


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

kk27 said:


> Hi Babajani,
> 
> Thanks for the revert. Is IELTS (General Training) is not recognized by any of the assessment body ICAA/CPA/IPA ?
> 
> ...


Moreover....also do consider how are you going to provide proof for your relationship as spouse or partner..
Either have option of defacto or married..think in this aspect too !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

_shel said:


> Not for skills assessment you cant. Are you the marketing manager for PTE


A slight correction Shel _

CPA has started accepting PTE scores for skill assessment as well. So she can avail this option as well.

Regards


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> There is one simple way through.
> You give PTE Academic and can easily score equivalent to IELTS 7 Bands.
> Book the test in 3 days and get the result next day.
> 
> ...


And looking at his signature, I am sure PTE is far easier than IELTS. So I will also recommend people to take PTE instead of IELTS.

REgards


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> Not for skills assessment you cant. Are you the marketing manager for PTE


No i am not but maybe you did not see my signature for my occupation.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

babajani said:


> Hello Dear
> 
> Ielts general training is not accepted by any of the assessing body. She has to take IELTS Academic.
> 
> ...


Hi,

My brother is riding the similar boat, details are as under:

1) Education: BBA, then MBA (Finance)
2) Work Experience : 2 Years as as Accountant.
3) Age : 26 years
4) IELTS : 7.0 Average (Academic) 

I guess he need to take IELTS again with 7 in each module. Apart from that, does his profile look promising to get the PR ?

Any opinion in this regard would be great help in moving forward.

Many Thanks.
Talha_


----------



## prathyusha9014 (Jul 5, 2017)

kk27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an IT professional with 5 years of experience. I have got my skill assessment done by ACS but I am lacking behind in achieving 7 in each band of IELTS (attempted 5 times ). My points are as below:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you get your wife's assessment done, was that a positive assessment. Did she have to do some extra subjets for that.? I am in the same situation now and would like to assess my husband's Bcom(General) and MBA(Finance) degree to get partner points. Can you please help me with this.

Thanks


----------

